# White ringneck dove is looking for home in San Fernando Valley, CA



## TheWolk (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,
I found a white ringneck dove on my backyard. The bird appears healthy and is really good looking. It is not afraid of people and will not last long in the Wild.
It is likely a male because it coos a lot. I’m trying to find a good home for this bird and hope that someone will be interested.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you aren't able to find someone in your area perhaps we would work out transport of this dove to me. I'm in Lake Forest in South Orange County.

Terry


----------



## TheWolk (Mar 14, 2011)

Terry,

Thank you for your offer to help. I really like this little guy and wish he finds a good home. If I do not hear from anyone locally, we will definitely work something out. It’s about 1.5 hour drive and I simply considering taking him to your place if you do not mind. I have to work this weekend but we can plan it for the next.

Thanks again,
-Evgueni.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That sounds fine. Just let me know what works for you.

Terry


----------



## TheWolk (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of this Dove sitting on my hand: http://www.thewolk.com/images/henry_the_dove.jpg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh how sweet!!!! Terry would be the bestest home ever!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have PM'ed my contact info to The Wolk. Lovely bird!

Terry


----------



## Pigeon Dude (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Wolk. I'm in Sun Valley. I'd love that little guy. =)

I have a heated barn for now and will be building three aviaries this summer.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeon Dude said:


> Hi Wolk. I'm in Sun Valley. I'd love that little guy. =)
> 
> I have a heated barn for now and will be building three aviaries this summer.
> 
> Email: [email protected]


This is great, but do realize that this is a dove and not a pigeon. It cannot be allowed out to free fly. It will be a goner in no time.

Terry


----------



## Pigeon Dude (Mar 23, 2011)

*San Fernando Dove *



TAWhatley said:


> This is great, but do realize that this is a dove and not a pigeon. It cannot be allowed out to free fly. It will be a goner in no time.
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry. 
(Didn't get a chance to dump all of my bird history in our pms.)

I definitely won't be attempting to free fly this little guy.
He'll be in my barn with my finches, diamond doves, peruvian doves and bourke parakeets. 

Looking forward to shooting out your way next weekend.
Thanks for all of the coolness you pour out on this site and for your heart for birds!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad this little dove has found such a good home. Please let us know how s/he settles in.

Terry


----------



## TheWolk (Mar 14, 2011)

UPDATE: The dove is now with Pigeon Dude who is very cool guy and has great place for the bird to live in. The dove has found a new warm home and this story has true happy ending.
On another hand, I now want to know more about doves and pigeons and will be visiting this site frequently. 
Given the opportunity, I want to thank forum members for all the help and wealth of knowledge which is made available here.

-TheWolk.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TheWolk said:


> UPDATE: The dove is now with Pigeon Dude who is very cool guy and has great place for the bird to live in. The dove has found a new warm home and this story has true happy ending.
> On another hand, I now want to know more about doves and pigeons and will be visiting this site frequently.
> Given the opportunity, I want to thank forum members for all the help and wealth of knowledge which is made available here.
> 
> -TheWolk.


Thank you so much, Wolk, for taking this bird in and making the effort to find it a good home. Well done! We are all pigeon and dove crazy here, so read lots, ask questions if you like, but KNOW that that did a wonderful thing in saving this dove and finding it a great home!

Terry


----------

